# Constant's Discovery



## wizard (Mar 10, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's Constant Laubscher's Space Shuttle Inlay Kit on a Black Ti/Ti Gold
Elegant Beauty Sierra Pen. Constant did most of the work. Fun to put it together, turn and finish it. It's a present for my secretary's husband who works at NASA and was one of the flight controllers for the shuttle missions. Putting it together reminded me of when I used to make model rockets. I thought it was appropriate as yesterday the Space Shuttle Discovery successfully ended it's final voyage after a 39 year career. Most of us got to see a chapter in history come to an end. Anyway, I hope you like the pen.  Comments welcome but most of all thanks for looking! Doc


----------



## rkimery (Mar 10, 2011)

As beautiful as the landing yesterday!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## MrPukaShell (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone is going to be one happy camper


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2011)

Doc

That turned out great. Was there any problems putting together???  How many pieces is that???  Thanks for showing.


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 10, 2011)

Hadn't seen this one. You did a great job with it. Constant makes some great kits. Appreciate your patience in making this one.
gordon in san antonio


----------



## wizard (Mar 10, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Doc
> 
> That turned out great. *Was there any problems putting together???  How many pieces is that??? * Thanks for showing.



John, Thanks for the compliment. The inlay kit was fairly simple to put together and the instructions that can be downloaded off Constant's website are great. There are a total of ten pieces which includes a barrel that encircles the pen. Regards, Doc


----------



## bitshird (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice pen Doc. Constant is over the top with his inlays, the man has talent that  just puts his blanks in a category all their own, I love his inlays, and you did  great job with this one!!


----------



## el_d (Mar 10, 2011)

Very fitting Doc.

You did a great job.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 10, 2011)

very cool inlay


----------



## wizard (Mar 11, 2011)

Lupe and James..Thank you for your kind comments. Regards, Doc


----------



## terryf (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful pen Doc. I like the vivid colors 

I'm certain your secretary's husband is really going to appreciate that!

Not to be critical but is that a little crack at the top edge or just the light?


----------



## wizard (Mar 11, 2011)

terryf said:


> Beautiful pen Doc. I like the vivid colors
> 
> I'm certain your secretary's husband is really going to appreciate that!
> 
> *Not to be critical but is that a little crack at the top edge or just the light?*



Terry, Right after I took the picture I thought the same thing. When I scrutinized the pen it was fine. I'm not sure but I think it's just the light. Regards, Doc


----------



## PenPal (Mar 11, 2011)

Shreenath,

Fascinating Pen made by you from Constants Kit and appropriate gesture to the recipient, this is also typical for both yourself and Constant.

The raw power to acheive flight is in itself miraculous but to fly at that height under control, dock, maintain and survive is incredulous.

As has been said bright , clean and well shown I enjoyed this pen presentation.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweet, very nicely done and the kit is awesome.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cool pen.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Aug 27, 2013)

As a huge fan of the space program I thought this looked pretty awesome and it was the first time I've seen something like this. It would make a good gift for my dad who started working at KSC in the 1980s with Columbia, and was let go before the last two launches.

I know this post is a few years old, but I just looked on his website and don't see these blanks available any more. I thought I'd ask here before contacting him directly, are they still available somewhere?

As a fan of the baron style kits (I've only made one so far) I thought the shuttle kit would look good with the shuttle on the bottom and the top in a dark wood with stars, either laser cut stars or bits of silver metal flake(which would require a thick clear coat I guess), or maybe both.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking good,Doc!!


----------

